
Mushrooms Create Their Own Breeze - wglb
http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode.cfm?id=mushrooms-create-their-own-breeze-13-11-25
======
wglb
I am reminded of this fascinating TED talk:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/paul_stamets_on_6_ways_mushrooms_ca...](http://www.ted.com/talks/paul_stamets_on_6_ways_mushrooms_can_save_the_world.html)

